# New Hybrid Species?



## jpeizer (Jan 16, 2014)

I may have inadvertently developed a new species. Its a cross between a:

Lemon Cichlid - (Neolamprologus Leleupi)
Marliers Julie Cichlid (Julidochromis Marlieri)

I had a bunch and then the heater broke and electrocuted Mom, Dad and most of the kids except for two who happened to be a breeding pair... and had a new generation. This is the breeding pair.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It is an unusual hybrid, but it is not a new species. The term "species" has specific scientific requirements. If it had occurred in nature it might have eventually become a species, but in an aquarium under artificial conditions, it's just a hybrid.

Just don't distribute those fry. Even if you tell people they are hybrids, someone, somewhere down the line will forget to include that information.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or the breeding pair for that matter.


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh wow, I had no idea that julies and leleupi were capable of crossbreeding. Though honestly I feel like the only constant with cichlids is that you'll always be surprised. Now I'm all concerned that the batch of fry I have now might be hybrids haha. The female leleupi is still nowhere to be seen, but the male that is guarding the young seems to have no problem with the julie sticking around the cave. Glad I came across this thread so I can keep a closer eye on their development.

Do you happen to remember the breeding behavior of the original pair?


----------



## jpeizer (Jan 16, 2014)

They hung out together and went to the movies a couple of times... Seriously though, They were just in close quarters in a 20 gallon tank. Now the spawn are in a 110 gallon tank and have taken to breeding as well.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Mr Chromedome said:


> It is an unusual hybrid, but it is not a new species. The term "species" has specific scientific requirements. If it had occurred in nature it might have eventually become a species, but in an aquarium under artificial conditions, it's just a hybrid.
> 
> Just don't distribute those fry. Even if you tell people they are hybrids, someone, somewhere down the line will forget to include that information.


Agree 100%. Please don't distribute any of these fishes; there are far too many 'hybrids' contaminating the captive cichlid gene pool already, and it's a problem that cannot be remedied retrospectively.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

jpeizer said:


> Now the spawn are in a 110 gallon tank and have taken to breeding as well.


You really ought to put an end to this. The last thing we need in the hobby is more interspecific hybrids, and what on earth are you going to do with all of these?


----------

